# inversor para amplificador de 200w



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

hola a todos!!, usmeando por la internet me encontre con un fabuloso inversor para mi amplificador de TIP142 y TIP147 pero la verdad no estoy seguso si funcione bien para mi amplificador, alguien me lo podria simular??? o si ya lo han hecho??
esta en esta pagina:
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/12vdc-to-37v-dc-converter-by-sg3524.jpg


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola, no hace falta salir afuera, si husmeás por el foro vas a encontrar inversores probados, con PCB y demás...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-switching-audiocar-12v-42v-20241/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

oye una pregunta, ya hice un inversor y funciona a la perfeccion con un amplificador de 100w pero cuando conecto los dos amplificadores a parlantes de 4 ohms como por ejemplo dos kicker cuadradas no se oye nada y las bocinas se botan , pero cuando conecto una sola se escucha demasiado fuerte el bajeo y a la perfeccion!!!, que puede estar pasando???

saludos


----------



## Dano (Jun 11, 2010)

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> oye una pregunta, ya hice un inversor y funciona a la perfeccion con un amplificador de 100w pero cuando conecto los dos amplificadores a parlantes de 4 ohms como por ejemplo dos kicker cuadradas no se oye nada y las bocinas se botan , pero cuando conecto una sola se escucha demasiado fuerte el bajeo y a la perfeccion!!!, que puede estar pasando???
> 
> saludos




Con la reducida explicación del problema, solo te puedo decir que conectaste las bobinas en contrafase.


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 11, 2010)

a que se refiere que en contrafase???


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Dic 7, 2010)

Creo que dijo que no respetaste las polaridades en el coneccionado de las cajas


----------

